# !!! Constipated lamb!!!



## hzuniga81 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello there! I just went to check on my 5 week old lamb who hasn't wanted to eat the better part of the day and was surprised to find that his stomach is so huge it looks like it's going to explode. I'm guessing he's extremely constipated and have heard that it can be dangerous. Any advice as to what I can do to help him right away? It's late here and there are no stores open! Thanks in advance...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

He is probably bloated and not constipated. You can try drenching him with mineral oil (that means squirt it down his throat, you can use a syringe if you don't have a drench gun). You can also mix some baking soda with water to form a thick paste, and put a good sized blob in his mouth and make him swallow it. 

What has he been eating?


----------



## hzuniga81 (Jan 22, 2016)

He's still on formula and some alfalfa. And yes, I did figure out last night that it was bloat, but I gave him baking soda and sprite as well as massaged his belly a couple hours and kept him moving around. We went to bed then prayed for the best and when we woke up this morning he was 100% better!


----------



## hzuniga81 (Jan 22, 2016)

Poor little guy has had a cold, really bad scours and now this.... And all in the last week, but thanks to all the comments and posts on this app he's pulled through.


----------

